# First vines planted



## shrewsbury (Jun 4, 2016)

well all did not go as planned.
I had all my ducks in a row, got all the equipment and things I needed right on time.
Weather was perfect.
The first day came and my frame mount for my bucket broke, making moving all the dirt I needed moving impossible.
I ended up renting a skidster to at least get the soil moved.

I managed to dig holes, wire, and plant one row per day (30 vines).
At the end of the first and second day we had a brief downpour, which was nice.

I am way behind on my other projects but all 120 grapes went in and I managed to use seed a few different areas with ground cover. going to see which did the best before I do the whole thing.

I attached a pic of a vine before it was planted and a few of of when all vines were in the ground.


----------



## mgmarty (Jun 5, 2016)

What one will do for a couple bottles of wine!! We're all crazy.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2016)

Looking god Shrew.


----------



## shrewsbury (Jun 24, 2016)

Ground cover not as nice as i would like but a few years overseeding should get it there

Have a few vined peaking out over the growtubes


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 29, 2016)

It looks like you have one Vine between posts. I was at one vineyard that had 2 vines between posts & another just last week that had 3 vines between posts. Is there a standard or is this personal preference? 

Thanks


----------



## v8rx7guy (Jul 29, 2016)

That's a high post-to-vine ratio at 1:1 ! Looks great though!


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 29, 2016)

I go 3-5 between posts- top notch, depends on the slope, mine are all on hillsides. Yours look great!


----------



## shrewsbury (Aug 2, 2016)

I am no expert, but the system and spacing you use varies by vine and intent.

I am growing vidal blanc and my long-term goal is perhaps some Ice Wine.

From the research I have done, again I am no expert, it seemed the spacing between vines was 6-10 feet. I chose 8, for a variety of reasons.

This study;

http://www.winesandvines.com/template.cfm?section=features&content=130434

states


> This study used 23-year-old Vidal vines planted at a spacing of 8 feet x 10 feet and trained to a bilateral cordon at a height of 6 feet. The vines were spur-pruned, followed by shoot thinning, to maintain 40 shoots per vine at the 6- to 8-inch shoot-length stage.
> 
> Read more at: http://www.winesandvines.com/template.cfm?section=features&content=130434
> Copyright © Wines & Vines



my vines are 2 months old, so I got a while to go.

here are a couple of recent pics.


----------



## Masbustelo (Aug 2, 2016)

Your vines look like they have made good growth.


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 2, 2016)

shrewsbury said:


> I am no expert, but the system and spacing you use varies by vine and intent.
> 
> I am growing vidal blanc and my long-term goal is perhaps some Ice Wine.
> 
> ...



Vine and row spacing are a huge can of worms. Mine are 7 feet between rows because my tractor is 5 ft wide. Vine to vine is 5 ft because that is what most of the nearby pros do. Reading it has a lot to do with vigor and crop load. Some advocate wide spacing for high vigor sites, and others say less spacing to increase completion and reduce vigor......a can of worms. Yours looks great and I'd say you have high vigor if they are that tall at 2 months! Great work.


----------

